# Rider/Hacking Buddy wanted Aberdeenshire



## Rufus100 (22 November 2014)

Looking for someone to hack out with me on my horses or to potentially offer livery to a hacking buddy. Lack of time is restricting my riding and would love some company! Based New Deer area. Please message me for more info


----------



## Skipadeedooda (24 November 2014)

Hi, do you have transport? 
I'm based in New Deer and so are a couple of horsey friends. We tend to trailer up to woods at a weekend when we can. 

You are more than welcome to join us/me.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (24 November 2014)

Sorry just re-read. Are you looking for a rider for your horse to hack out with you? If so, I'll keep my ears open. 

Obviously you are still more than welcome to hack with us too


----------



## Rufus100 (25 November 2014)

Thank you,  that sounds marvellous but unfortunately I don't have transport  Would love to get in touch though, be great to meet some more local horsie people 

Yes, I am looking for someone to hack out with me on two horses, I am a bit nervous hacking alone after having a baby... plus lack of time with two to exercise!


----------



## Skipadeedooda (25 November 2014)

Snap I've just had a little one too, it's the lack of core muscles getting me. I've got my older horse whose still in work and a newly backed youngster finding time is a challenge but just got them in at night trying to ride in evenings but both have just gone lame...typical!

 Where about in New Deer are you? 

PM me if you fancy meeting for a cuppa with the little ones and some horsey chat.


----------



## spookypony (28 November 2014)

Hi, thought I'd posted on this thread, but apparently not...there's a few Facebook groups you might also find useful (though for all I know, you're already a member): "Horsey things in aberdeenshire" and "Grampian Ponies' Lonely Hearts Club" (the latter intended for finding hacking buddies). I know there are several members on both in your area.


----------



## MagicMelon (14 December 2014)

Shame your a bit far from me OP or I would have been up for a hacking buddy, I'm at Huntly.


----------



## brucea (18 December 2014)

I'm at Begsley near Blackburn - right on Kirkhill forest if anyone fancies a hack out.


----------



## Thumperbell (3 January 2015)

Hello All 

I am currently looking for a horse/pony to hack and to help someone with exercising their horses! If anyone is looking?

I am based in Aberdeen but I drive, I am also happy to help muck out/groom/feed and turn in/out if required!

I just finished my Loan and I am missing being around horses so much


----------



## MagicMelon (16 January 2015)

Such a shame you're not near me as I'm needing grazing / livery for 2 of my horses and I'd have hacked out with you!  Darn it!


----------



## Rebecca Christina (9 July 2016)

Rufus100 said:



			Looking for someone to hack out with me on my horses or to potentially offer livery to a hacking buddy. Lack of time is restricting my riding and would love some company! Based New Deer area. Please message me for more info 

Click to expand...

Hi there, are you still looking for someone to hack out with? I'm a beginner horse rider and looking to keep pursuing this i've had quite a few lessons now. I don't know if your looking for someone more experienced but let me know if your interested.


----------

